# Tim McGraw Raising Money For Civilian Dis Armament? Say It Ain't So Tim



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

McGraw announces he will headline a concert for Sandy Hook Promise on July 17, 2015 at 8 p.m. in Hartford Connecticut,

Country Singer Tim McGraw Raising Money for Civilian Disarmament - The Truth About Guns


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

That's as career enhancing of a move as the Dixie Chicks made years ago... even though I agreed with the Chicks at the time (and still do) it sure didn't sell them any records....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Country music died in the early 60s. Who shives a get? lol

Traditonal Classic Country Listen Live Links


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If I had one of his recordings, . . . it would go up on the range tomorrow, or the next time I decided to pop a few rounds.

There are words for him, . . . but I don't use them in mixed company.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> If I had one of his recordings, . . . it would go up on the range tomorrow, or the next time I decided to pop a few rounds.
> 
> There are words for him, . . . but I don't use them in mixed company.
> 
> ...


Agreed. A "country" star raising money for the gun grabbers? LOL! Career suicide let's hope.

I agree with Bigwheel though. Country has been dead for awhile.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hope yall dont mind a person dragging this one over to Fake Book. Thanks.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I agree...true country music is dead and gone...I have never cared for TM or his music...If I did own any of his music it would become target fodder like dwight55 suggested!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Who the Phq was Tim Mcgraw FUTM


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If I like music, I might know who Timmy is, but... So I can't say I'll never buy another of his records. Or can I?

HeyGunner's Mate, ever water ski behind an aircraft carrier.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yep, I checked multiple sources and it appears that McGraw has sold out in favor of the PC Anti-Constitution Socialists. Billy Currington and Chase Bryant are his opening acts and are as guilty as McGraw. Just like most politicians and actors, most of these musicians sell out eventually and give the middle finger to the fans that made them millions of dollars. 
I will never buy a Tim McGraw, Billy Currington and Chase Bryant (whoever the hell he is) recording and I hope Constitution Loving Musicians like Charley Daniels, Ted Nugent, Trace Adkins and others call the little punk out for this.

Tim McGraw to Perform Benefit Show for Sandy Hook | Rolling Stone


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Notice the difference here...

if somebody does something the liberals do not like they call for boycotts, lawsuits, pickets, and hateful letters

yet most of the post here are simply - "we will not buy his products any longer"....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is plainly a case for those who think differently to vote with their wallets. Just need to people buying the tickets to know what they are paying for. If your a country fan complain like was done with the Dixie Chicks with the radio stations. He will get the message.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

For me, the big difference was Dixie Chicks bashed our commander-in-chief on foreign soil to our allies and we, (the troops), are shut up and like it?
Gimme Toby Keith and send Tim McGraw to home.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The article I read about McGraw called him "an Obama man" and stated he supported Hillary.

Slippy mentioned Charlie Daniels. Let me share a personal story about the man, one that did not make news.
In 1978, Vietnam Veterans of America was formed nationally, and just a few years later we formed the first chapter in Florida (there are now 28 in the state). We were young and full of spirit, but sorely lacking in funds. 
One of our chapter members happened to be a friend of a friend of a friend, who asked Charlie if he would come to Palm Beach County and put on a benefit for us.
Charlie accepted, and came with a few members of his band and played for the veterans. For free. 
We also got the field where it was held for free, and while we ourselves provided security, a few off duty cops came and backed us up. 
One of our members at the time (he has since passed on to the Eternal Patrol) was a bladesmith who hand crafted a hunting knife and sheath for Charlie as a gesture of appreciation.
Up until that moment I didn't know who Charlie Daniels was, but in an instant I became a fan.
I still have the red t-shirt I wore that night with our chapter logo on the front, and SECURITY on the back, but, alas, it is a medium. And those medium days are loooong gone. Perhaps one of my granddaughters would like it. I can hope, anyway.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Money before wisdom equals democrat.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

There are choices we make in this thing called LIFE. I am here to tell Timmy, you screwed the pooch on this one. In my younger days I used to buy cd's , but now the only people I support are me and my wife. I am so tired of the people in entertainment nowadays. From the Kardashians to Liam Neeson all the other drama kings and queens on the tv lately. Anyone that tries to take away my rights will get nothing from me except a size 12 boot in their heinie. I don't have any other choice but to have my say so in whether I buy their music or go see their movies with my wallet. No money will they get from this ole boy!


----------

